# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Architect and a Civil Engineer

## joel

Hi!

I would like to know the difference between these two jobs. They both can design a building but which of these two is better? I mean could the architect build even without the civil engineer or vice versa?

----------


## johndhivakar

dear joel,
         An Architect is one who plans the building like the elevation, orientation, functional planning, interiors, layout, landscape, shape of a building,in general he gives the plan of the building in papers.
                                    where as a Cvil Engineer is the one who exectes the building from papers to reality,  designed and analysed by the Structural engineers.

----------


## goshan

arcitect knows only to design, but engineer knows the strucrure and the principles

----------


## akulakrishnarao

Civil engineer can design the Structure of the building (includes the Plan,Steel,concrete design)
Architecture can do the design for external appearence

I will give you one ex: 
Take human body civil engineer can mould the skelton structure and arcitecture can apply the flush on the skelton

----------


## deepasree

hi..

civil:

Civil engineering is the segment of the engineering profession that provides for the basic needs of humanity. Civil engineers focus on both the built and natural environments through the planning, design, construction, and operation of building and housing systems, commercial and industrial facilities, transportation systems, and systems for the protection and use of air, water, land, and ecological resources. 

Architectural Engineering deals with all engineering aspects of building performance, integrated with the building’s architectural requirements. 

thanks
deepasree

----------


## thesheths

There is lot of difference between the two but here in india any one can be a civil engineer because civil is nothing but common sense and the architects who have no idea about the design concept of buildings practice for the same according to me an architect is a person who plans a building and a civil engineer is a man who can design  and construct a building. The scope of a civil engineer is quite vast and it requires experience to achieve all of them. It's not a single day job or anything that can be studied in school & colleges.

----------


## chemionix

An architect is more on planning and implementation of buildings and beautification of its facade, while a civil engineer,may design and implement building plans, he is also trained into other civil constructiuon works like building bridges,roads and dams. In buildings, he concentrates more on structural strength than on beautification.Architecture initiates the project through architects drafts. Civil engineering involves studying drafts and examining the practicality of the design; civil engineers ensure that the design can withstand normal and extreme loading conditions.Architects will need engineers help to make their designs work. Civil engineers will be guided by the architectsÂ outlines and dimensions.Civil engineering focuses on the technical aspects of the building. They have the immense legal responsibility of ensuring the structural integrity of the building. CE is a harder major than architecture as it needs more math and physics classes.

----------

